# Astatotilapia latifasciata Lake Kyoga "Zebra" Ques



## Beaglegirl (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm having difficulty finding info on these fish.
I was going to do a species tank with these guys, a 75 gallon, with 15-20 of them.
I'm used to mbuna, and have never owned victoria basin cichlids. Ever.
I'm guessing a male to 3-4 females?
Is a 75 gallon overkill? Should I have less of them, and put in other species? (Not from their area, I've been warned of Hybrids) maybe combine them with some Eureka Reds Or Lemon Jakes. Hummm. I don't really want tankmates, but if they help lower any agression I guess they will have to have tankmates. i'd prefer a species tank though, unless others have had them and don't like them as a single species. I want a tank where I can get the most action from them. Action, not necessarily aggression.
Any information on these guys would be greatly appreciated. THANKS


----------



## Beaglegirl (Sep 23, 2005)

oops, just found the species profile on this forum... But still I'd like others experiences with them.


----------



## Beaglegirl (Sep 23, 2005)

oops, and the species article on them...


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Beaglegirl said:


> I was going to do a species tank with these guys, a 75 gallon, with 15-20 of them. I'd prefer a species tank, unless others have had them and don't like them as a single species.


They aren't really all that aggressive. The single species tank setup you described should work just fine. I predict lots of fry. These guys can be pretty prolific. 3M:12F?

Kevin


----------



## Beaglegirl (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. Yes, I was hoping to have from 15-20 fish. I can purchase adults, but was probably going to just buy 20 and wait for them to color up.
I read on another thread (where I was searching for colorful fish) that these fish aren't too colorful when there are many of them... Wondering what others think about that.
I am used to mbuna pretty much being very colorful all the time, especially when the males are showing off in front of females or each other. But even the subdominants (depending on the species) aren't too boring, again depends on species. My Labeotropheus trewavasae subdominant males were all boring greyish-blue-black torpedos, UGLY. The dominant males were gorgeous. AND the females (I had seven of them) were always bright orange to peachy all the time.
Compared to my labs, where they pretty much have color all the time, and I can't tell who is dominant. And my demasoni, they are all pretty colorful, though my females do look a bit stressed and can lose some color when they are holding or right after they spit.
So, I'm wondering if someone has kept these in larger groups, and if so, how did the color hold out?


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Beaglegirl said:


> I read on another thread (where I was searching for colorful fish) that these fish aren't too colorful when there are many of them... Wondering what others think about that.


Most victorians will not show their full color potential unless they are "happy" with the tank conditions and their tankmates. But my latifasciata were an exception in that I rarely even saw their color fade in any of my tanks. They all showed good color almost all the time.

Kevin


----------



## DMWave45 (Jan 22, 2008)

I just got 6 of these guys about a month ago, let me know how it turns out for you.


----------



## rhansme (Aug 15, 2005)

I wish you lived closer I would give you all the fry you needed! These things really can supply you with offspring. :wink:


----------



## AnThRaXx (Apr 21, 2008)

ya i currently have 2 in my mbuna tank. mostly smaller guys atm trying to get em used to each other as they are mainly small. but ya just love these guys they get along great and i find mine mainly a midswimming fish. liked em so much in fact that i bought another pair of some other kind and got a breeding tank for my smaller setup. pretty fish that look like perch. but anyhoo the males have a red mark on their chest behind gills, also another reason u may not see a lot of info / in stores... is they are a critically endangered species, another reason why i kinda wanna go with some more victorians. anyways just hope this helps good idea tho, love that ur setup is what i wanted to do. anyways good luck saving a species  just get em to breed if you do get any. also try and get ur local pet store to order some up for ya. that way u can make sure ull get good genes and females / males as well.


----------

